# If I could make it so that you ...



## OzziBoy

I am trying to translate the phrase (from me/guy to a girl):

If I could make it so that you didn't have to work, then I would.
_Dacă aş putea face în aşa fel încât să nu avea de a lucra, mi-ar._

An alternative sentence might be:

If I could, I would make it so that you didn't have to work.
_Dacă aş putea, mi-ar face astfel încât tu nu avea să lucreze._


I'm confused about the 'not/nu/negative' and also the possessives. Any help and explanation would be much appreciated.

Mulţumesc.

P.S. Even the English phrase doesn't feel right to me grammatically. Too complex.


----------



## farscape

You're almost right here_:

If I could make it so that you didn't have to work, then I would_.
*Dacă aş putea a*_*ş*_* face în aşa fel încât să nu trebuiasc**ă *avea  de a* s**ă** lucrezi (munce**ş**ti) **mi-ar*_._

Here, you're close:

_If I could, I would make it so that you didn't have to work._
*Dacă aş putea, aş face în aşa fel încât s**ă** nu trebuiască s**ă** lucrezi*_._

For the other question(s) I suggest you start a new thread with examples in context.

Later,


----------



## OzziBoy

Thanks farscape. Much appreciated.

I can't pick up where the "you" reference is in your translation. i.e. what in your sentence represents the "so that *you*" element? Is it implicit in some way that I'm not seeing?

Thanks again,
Ozzi


----------



## farscape

> I can't pick up where the "you" reference is in your translation. i.e.  what in your sentence represents the "so that *you*" element? Is it  implicit in some way that I'm not seeing?


*aşa **încât s**ă** nu trebuiască* _*să lucrezi*_  - so that _you _don't have to work
*tu* (you) is implied by the conjugation of the verb a lucra  (subjunctive,  2nd pers. sing, *să lucrezi*)

I could add a *tu* in this construction  but I don't think it  brings any value unless I want to emphasise it (_so that *YOU *don't  have to..._ *aşa încât TU să nu trebuiască să*...)

f.


----------



## Alexander12

OzziBoy said:


> P.S. Even the English phrase doesn't feel right to me grammatically. Too complex.



Well just try to learn Romanian 

I'm not a good teacher but I'll do my best.


if *I* could - daca *as* putea
if *you* could - daca *ai* putea
if *he/she/they* could - daca *ar* putea
if *we* could - daca *am* putea
if *you* could (plural) - daca *ati* putea

So I can tell the person you're talking about by looking at the form of the verb only. I guess that's the main rule because I never use I/you/he/she/we/you/they unless as farscape mentioned to emphasize the person doing the action.

*I*'_ll be_ back in an hour - _ma voi_ intoarce intr-o ora (the word for word translation would be *Eu* _ma voi_ intoarce intr-o ora)
*they*'_ll be_ back in an hour - _se vor_ intoarce intr-o ora (the word for word translation would be *Ei* _se vor_ intoarce intr-o ora)

and so on. But it's always understood from the form of the verb.

As for your example:
so that *you* didn't have to work - astfel incât să nu trebuiască să _lucrezi_
so that *she* didn't have to work - astfel incât să nu trebuiască să _lucreze_
so that *I* didn't have to work- astfel incât să nu trebuiască să _lucrez_

, again no translation for you, she or I, but it is implied by the form of the verb.

Regarding the other questions, yes it would be good to start a new thread.

All I know is that we use double negation.
*
no one* can run that fast- *nimeni nu* poate alerga atât de repede
I have read *none* of your books - *nu* am citit *nicio* carte de a ta (again no translation for "I")
I *didn't* see any kid crossing the street/  I saw *no* kid crossing the street - *nu* am văzut *niciun* copil trecând strada

I hope that helped.


----------

